

Industrial PC market prefers Windows 7 to 8 - rainmaker23
http://www.pacetoday.com.au/news/industrial-pc-market-prefers-windows-7-to-8

======
ryan_s
Obviously. We're, primarily customer driven though so I'm sure we will need to
ship it some time in the nearish future.

